# Aunt Polly and baby Tessa....



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Aunt Polly is such a sweet little girl that momma Tyra does not mind her being in the same room when the kittens roam. I decided to put Tessa on the window perch to snap a couple pictures and found Polly giving lessons on how to catch flies! Tessa loves her new Auntie and tries to play with her. 

Of course I stupervise very closely - after all Tessa is only about 5 weeks old and Polly is only about 4 1/2 months old. I don't want Polly getting too rough. It is pure coincidence that they look alike! They are both dilute calicos

View attachment 71266


View attachment 71274


View attachment 71282


View attachment 71290


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! Such sweet pictures! 

Tessa is ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

5 weeks is such an adorable age! Trying to run and falling all over themselves - just discovering that playing with "things" is fun. They are all so cute. I absolutely love fostering and could not ask for a better kitten than Polly. As I type she is giving me kisses on the lips!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've never been around kittens that young. I'd want to play with them and watch them all the time. Seriously. All day.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She looks so tiny next to Polly! They are so beautiful together!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my gosh!!! Those pictures just melted my heart into a puddle! SO sweet! Tessa looks like a mini-version of Polly!


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

I've been studying and working all day and this is just the thing I needed as a pick-me-up!  Two adorable babies being adorable. So sweet!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Tessa is a doll! She is a pudgy, rolly polly little girl that looks just too adorable when she waddles. I'm amazed that these still have no real interest in solid food but then momma eats like a horse (3 large 5.5 ounce cans a day!) That little momma always seems to be starving but I feed her as much as she wants. My Zoey's kittens were almost weaned at this age.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Ohhh! How sweet!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh how adorable they look in the photos


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh, awwwww, squeeee!!! They're so completely and so squishably cute! Polly is so little herself, and then you see Tessa next to her and realize how tiny she must be. That third pic is so sweet it could melt a glacier.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm crying, those pictures are so adorable! EEEEE, I want kittens!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh my - the most adorable twosome. Polly is learning to be a foster buddy.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*Footsie under the door*

Aunt Polly is banned from the cat room because of a cold going around but that does not stop her from playing footsie under the screen door to the foster cat room with her itty bitty look alike Tessa!

View attachment 72626


View attachment 72634


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Awe poor Polly, what's she supposed to do without her foster buddies  

Looks like you might have to keep another one Marcia...


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, these photos are soooo cute!:luv I can't believe I've missed them or missed commenting on them! (Ugh, I guess that's what working overnighters do to me, my poor eyes!) Anyway, sure hope the URIs are all history very soon for your fosters! Still cannot believe how much work you must do with the number of kitties you have! Amazing! :yikes :thumb


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, so adorable!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Jakiepoo said:


> Awe poor Polly, what's she supposed to do without her foster buddies
> 
> Looks like you might have to keep another one Marcia...


Jakiepoo don't tempt me! I'm already falling in love with my little Johnny with the broken elbow, and Beau Beau (who thankfully has been adopted), and oh, there's sweet Benny, and that cutie patutie Franky. Of course Marlee melts my heart too. Ohhh!! SO many!!

VERY thankfully, Polly has turned out to be very self entertaining but Phoebe and her do play a teeny bit now and then. Even Lacey is warming up to this sweet baby girl.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG it's like they know that they look like each other! 

Yeah Marcia, if those two continue to bond like this...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ooh pretty Polly and her mini me!
They are so sweet!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Jakiepoo don't tempt me! I'm already falling in love with my little Johnny with the broken elbow, and Beau Beau (who thankfully has been adopted), and oh, there's sweet Benny, and that cutie patutie Franky. Of course Marlee melts my heart too. Ohhh!! SO many!!
> 
> VERY thankfully, Polly has turned out to be very self entertaining but Phoebe and her do play a teeny bit now and then. Even Lacey is warming up to this sweet baby girl.


Haha, if this is what happens fostering kittens who don't tempt you, I'd hate to see what would happen if you started fostering little old seniors!! 

That's awesome that Polly's starting to fit in with the older crowd now! Probably helps a ton with all the kittens there all the time to entertain her, no need to bother all the cranks when there are kittens perfectly willing to tussle! :lol:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

She has not been allowed to tussle with the the other kittens because of a URI (AGAIN) going around the room. I was tempting fate by letting her play footsie under the door as it was. I've had to keep a blanket across the bottom of the door because momma gets aggressive if one of my resident cats get too close. She will charge and actually open the screen door and just about attack them. Poor Jack almost had a heart attack when he got too close. 

Jakiepoo, I was a serious foster failure with the seniors - I adopted Coco and Phoebe (although admittedly, I was looking to adopt anyways).
We have a senior there now that I just melt over. Little Lucy Lu is such an adorable girl and melts my heart each time I hold her. Yes, I'd be Supremus Maximus Crazy Cat Lady if I fostered seniors.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Marcia said:


> Yes, I'd be Supremus Maximus Crazy Cat Lady if I fostered seniors.


By "fostering" seniors...you mean "Marcia-deluding-herself-into-thinking-she-won't-adopt" seniors?


----------

